# How long to wait?



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am the proud mum of a little girl who is now 12 months old - never thought I would be lucky enough to say that!  I;m not getting any younger and am keen to get cracking with number 2.  We've been trying for about 6 months and I'm wondering about whether or not go back down the treatment route.  I know 6 months isn't very long but we'd tried naturally before for years and nothing and I don't want to do that again.  I had an emergency C-section and have just read that this reduces your fertility  That didn't occur to me when I had a section and now feel a bit gutted as I didn't know this before (not that I had any choice in having one).  How long do most people wait.  Part of me feels a bit guilty as I've got a healthy girl and can't help but feel like I'm being a bit greedy

x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Josyl,

Have a read of this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197440.0

Good luck


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

It's never too early if you feel ready! Our twins are 7 and a half months and we plan to do a FET on my next AF! 

Why should you feel guilty, you have had to negotiate a very difficult route to have your Daughter, their is no reason to feel anything but proud of what you and your DH have achieved!  

Good luck!  

CLP


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Josyl,  We looked at having FET when my DD was around 18 months, however whilst waiting for TX I had a shock natural miracle(a very happy shock though  ) .  I had an emergency C section with my DD and it didn't reduce my fertility, I was only given a 5% chance with IVF working with no1 and we only tried once naturally for no2 and it worked.  Our bodies seem to be quite mysterious!!

Good luck in whatever you decide hun

xx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Josyl,

No-one has ever mentioned anything to me about c-sections reducing fertility and I have had 3! My first baby was conceived via IVF - when she was a year old I fell pregnant naturally. When my second daughter was a year old I fell pregnant naturally again. I have a 20 month age gap between each child. 

Hope this helps and good luck 

Purpleal


----------



## squidgely (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Josyl

I have a DD conceived naturally and  born by an emergency c section.  Last year I had an ectopic and my consultant told me it MIGHT have been caused by the c section surgery  causing scarring. (I would have  still had to have the c section though for medical reasons).  The result was I had to have my right tube removed.  The consultant said the surgery can sometimes cause scarring in/on/around the tubes which can cause them to become blocked.  However sometimes a c-section is the only option and unavoidable.

I love and treasure my dd daughter and  to have a sibling would bw a dream come true for us.  Babydust to everyone.

Ps.  There isn't a right ammount of time to wait.  I used to want a 5 year year gap in the days when i thought it would just happen.


----------

